# Stackmat Problem - Need Help



## philkt731 (Jun 1, 2008)

So my stackmat can turn on, but when I put my hands on it, the light turns red and right when it would turn green, all the lights flash, and it shuts off. How do I make this better??


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 1, 2008)

Get a new battery. Almost every problem with stackmats can be solved with a new battery. I pick mine up from wal-mart for a couple of bucks.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 1, 2008)

I got my batteries from the uhrmacher(i have no idae what that means in english, but this is the guy who repairs clocks and such things)


----------



## Raffael (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd suggest 'clockmaker' 

but i'm german, so i wouldn't bet on that..


----------



## Bryan (Jun 2, 2008)

The cost of the batteries is odd. A single one costs $4.95, but if you buy them in bulk, they can get down to $.50 each. I found a 4-pack at Fleet Farm for pretty cheap.


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

Speaking of Stackmat problems, I have one too. I put my hands on the pads (competition timer, btw) both lights go on after a few seconds, (as normal) but then the screen flashes and give me this number on it like 88888 And then it shuts off. :confused:


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 4, 2008)

How about you read the thread and buy a new battery?


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> How about you read the thread and buy a new battery?



Ummm... I read that already and I don't think this is a battery issue.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 4, 2008)

alexc said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > How about you read the thread and buy a new battery?
> ...



Why not? It sounds like you have the same symptoms as Phil. I've had the batteries go dead in some of my timers when I didn't even use them heavily.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 4, 2008)

Alex, trust me, it's a battery issue. Go to wal-mart and get 2 batteries for like $4. You'll be much happier.


----------



## sam (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep, Dan's right. Everything can be solved with a new battery. /me closes thread.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL the screen flashes and it turns off, yet you tell me it's not a battery issue? Just get new batteries.


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have never had any problems with mine


----------

